# When to start feeding tads?



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi All,

Just had my first azureus tads hatch (break out of mucus). When should I move them to deeper water (they are in a petri dish now) and when should I start feeding with tad bites or fish flakes? I ask because it appears there may still be some yolk??? absorption happening.

Thanks
Jeremy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they will usually start to feed 2-3 days after absorbing their tail.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

for tadpoles like a week. I give em a leaf to hide under/munch on too so thats another food source that can go in right away.
if they are all hatched out and laying straight, move them to deeper water now


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

As soon as they break free of the gel and can swim freely in the pietre dish or wiggle like they are trying to free themselvs from the gel I put mine in a cup with a leaf for cover . And start feeding them in 2-3days later .


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I wait until, sometimes when they break free of the gel, i leave them in the petri, til all of the gills have been absorbed, once they are absorbed, and moving somewhat active,(sometimes takes 3 days) i put them in the solo cups, with about 1/2" of water, and wait about another 2-3 days to feed....the indicator i use is, when i tap the cup (they should be swimming actively) that's when i leave the first tad bites


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

As soon as the are moving freely and squirm quite a bit when disturbed I put them in about 1/2 inch of water, then feed about 2 days later.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips.

Jeremy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

hey i totally misunderstood the question i thought you were asking about freshly morphed out tads, my tads i usually feed once a week a different regimen, flake fish food, cylcops eeze, new life spectrum and so on, plus they have some almond leaves to munch on.


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Jeremy,

I'll usually leave them in the dish 2-3 days until they are a bit more active as others have mentioned. At that point I move them to a small square ziploc container with aged tap water and an oak leaf that I set up in the incubator when the eggs hatched (to bring it up to temperature and dissolve some of the tannins from the leaf). I begin feeding when I see feces (poop) in the container; this is a clear indication they are ready to eat.

Good luck,

Rick


----------



## Aquaman78 (Mar 29, 2009)

I generally wait a couple days after transferring them to their dishes for raising (2-3" of water). I always add smallish pieces of dried oak leaves to the dishes to keep the acid level high which in turn helps prevent bacteria/fungus. They can feed on this as soon as they are ready and I gain some assurance that they aren't going to starve between the time that I start feeding them spirulina powder. Another trick that I do is, I will leave film canisters and glass baby food jars in the breeder vivariums long enough to allow algae to grow in them. When I get clutches from the frogs in these vivariums, I will remove the containers and transfer the tadpoles directly to these when they are hatched and ready. The water in these containers is already stabilized and there is an abundant food source for them to start feeding on whenever they are ready to.
In general, you can begin to feed the tads once they have completely absorbed the external gills (small, red 'hairs' on the sides...can be a bit hard to see). Best of luck!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the useful tips. 
Jeremy


----------

